# Mantua old style ring coupler



## LouZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Most of the discussions are on how to get rid of the Mantua ring coupler. 
It is a normal thing for me to be opposite... 
I do need the original Mantua ring coupler, preferably in brass I need all the pieces. The screw on cover that holds the coupler together, and on the bottom of the floor, the ring, the hook, & the pin. 
I found some old Mantua Brass cars, and Loco.
I would like to see them in thier original design.It seems the Mantua coupler worked pretty good, - So - I want to rebuild them using the original coupler on the complete consist.
Thanks, Lou


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good for you Lou. I hate seeing all the old designs going by the wayside and being replaced by the new stuff. I have an old train set that has all hook and loop couplers and they are all there and work just fine. I know I can't use these cars with other types of couplers but with the one engine to pull the train it works great. I ain't changin' a thing. 
I have tried to change out all my hornhook couplers for knuckle couplers but there are so many different kinds of couplers and cars I just gave up on it. Hornhooks work ok for me now. pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...they truly were the most common coupler for reliability for some time, even though they were quite ugly...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You have that right Shay. They sure arn't pretty but they work well. pete


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Sometimes it's the ugly that is the simplest....I love them and would use them if I could!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Certainly an interesting device, I had not seen them before. Now i have 

Carl


----------



## LouZ (Jul 12, 2012)

*Mantua Coupler*

I think name of the owner of Mantua was Jim Tyler (to give his due). 
When you consider this was designed in the '30s, with almost nothing else to partially copy from, I think it's great. I also don't consider them ugly; but to each his own.. As mentioned before, they did work very well. In the past(20 yrs ago) I had a couple stregically placed around the layout. to uncouple, and I had made 1 with an electromagnet under the uncouple pad. (throw the switch, up came the pad about 3/8" that raised the uncouple pin.. Wala!!! drive away. (worked most of the time)..And They Were Made of Brass..
Mantua called them "Perfection" Couplers..


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is a first for me.
If you get impatient make them. Brass plate cut and bend the two tabs. Practice makes perfect and you can switch them out as you find more.


----------

